# Distressed Indoor Kitten



## em1986 (Oct 9, 2009)

I have 2 kittens that are both 6half months old, I made the decision to keep them indoors as we live in a flat and near a busy road.
However Tansy recently has been quite stressy and cries by the door to get outside, she also winges and cries alot.

I posted here a few weeks ago and peopel suggested that she may be in heat but her behaviour doesnt seem extreme enough for that to be the case although I know cats differ?


She is eaing well, playing, very affectionate but wants to go outside all the time. We take her out on her lead with her sister Mitzi, but this is a new thing and as its quite cold they only go out late at night with us for 15 minutes or so and to be honest they are still very nervous outdoors.

I just wanted some advice as im starting to think im mean for keeping her inside?
Is it normal for cats to cry or is she very stressed?

Thanks :-(


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Not all cats are very vocal when in heat - some can just seem very desperate to get out. She will get used to staying inside - especially once she is done. 6 months in a very normal age to have a first heat and first heat can be quieter than later heats but they can still get pregnant. Make sure you keep her entertained inside and she will be fine inside.


----------



## em1986 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for your reassurance - I would just hate to be making her unhappy

She has lots of toys but gets very bored of them quickly and we play with her but not all the time.

I make sure she has variety in her diet aswell to make things more interesting.

I would definitly not let her out alone before she is spayed.
But as we live in a flat I would not let her out fullstop anyway as we are too close to main roads and railway lines.

Could you give me some advice on how to keep her more entertained and happy?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Have you got a cat tree? If not get one, if you have hang different things from it - spray it with cat nip to make it more exciting - if you don't have one invest in a Da Bird. And scrunched up foil balls are always a firm favourite in our house. Once she is spayed she should calm down a bit and as she ages she will want to play less too.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

spaying her will make her a more happy settled pet


----------



## mlynnc (Aug 24, 2009)

spid said:


> Have you got a cat tree? If not get one, if you have hang different things from it - spray it with cat nip to make it more exciting - if you don't have one invest in a Da Bird. And scrunched up foil balls are always a firm favourite in our house. Once she is spayed she should calm down a bit and as she ages she will want to play less too.


Where can a Da Bird be bought?


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

a cardboard box with holes cut in the sides makes a great play thing.


----------



## em1986 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone!
She does have a cat tree which she loves, she also has a seperate scratch post, play tunnells, all sorts of different toys.

She loves scrunched up paper balls and plays fetch with them with me

Im thinking of getting her a second cat tree - a ceiling one next week, as the one she has is more of an activity centre.

I will google da bird aswell - Thanks.

As I said Mitzi is fine, very happy, where as Tansy is crying alot and waiting by the door. I hope after she is spayed she settles - she is being spayed in a weeks time so not long to wait!


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

My cats simply love the IKEA tunnels for cats - they are about £5.00 each and you can string them together to make a huge tunnel. They have cut outs in the side and are made of colourful plasticy material (not seethrough).

The other thing my cats love are cat cubes - same principle but cube shaped. Again colourful and with a suspended toy, cut out holes - good for hiding and more designer friendly than cardboard boxes. they are also fully colapsible for storing.

Purrs In Our Hearts Shop - Best Cat Toys

You can purchase here and this helps fund rescue centres (also da bird)


----------

